# Is cleavage a distraction at work?



## CityGirl

*Last week, a survey commissioned by Dragons’ Den entrepreneur Peter Jones claimed that women who display too much cleavage at work could end up sabotaging their careers. 
*

*The survey of 3,000 managers found that almost half of bosses had overlooked a woman for promotion if she had regularly worn low-cut tops to attract attention. 
*
*Sexist - or just common sense? Here, four writers argue whether it’s ever acceptable to parade plunging necklines in the office.*





 Upfront: David Cameron doesn't seem to know where to look with Rachel Johnson - one of her favourite pictures






 Not an asset: Liz Jones made terrible mistakes and got away with them thanks to her cleavage

Only bimbos use their bodies to get ahead, says LIZ JONES
There was a time when I owed my ­career to my cleavage. 

In the Eighties, I worked on a male-­dominated Sunday newspaper: me, my breasts and very little talent or experience. 


I made terrible mistakes - and got away with them - because I had a giant cleavage. 

An example? Well, how about the time the designer Ossie Clark took out an injunction against the paper because I had accidentally faxed him a copy of the profile we were about to run on him before it was published. I should have been sacked on the spot. 


Instead I ­survived, and I’m under no illusions that my impressive cleavage played a part in that.
Yet in truth, I hated the male attention and the favouritism. I started to walk around the ­newsroom with something clutched to my breasts to hide them: the Times World Atlas was a favourite.

I despised the women around me who flaunted their breasts to get ahead. One in particular, who had a truly enormous pair, would lean across the editor-in-chief in an almost comical way. 


Another young trainee, fresh out of Oxbridge, used her breasts to get her straight to the top. She was given all the plum assignments and everyone hated her. I hated her most of all.

And so, aged 29, I took drastic action. I had my breasts cut off.

This extreme form of self harm was not all about making a strong ­feminist statement. I hated my big breasts because they made me look fat, made clothes ­difficult to wear, and jogging nigh on impossible.


But I hated, too, what my mighty cleavage represented. 
I didn’t want to get ahead by plonking my breasts on to the editorial conference table. I had come of age believing that women should be treated equally, and as well as being given the same opportunities as men, this also meant not having an unfair advantage over them. 

If men are no longer allowed to swear and throw their weight around, then women should be banned from acting coy, and blushing, and crying, and simpering . . . and wearing tight tops. 

After my plastic surgery, I knew that if I was hired it was because of my work, not my cup size. 

And when I ultimately became a boss on a glossy magazine, I freely admit I discriminated against women who flaunted their cleavages. They were bound to disappear on maternity leave, and flirt with the inevitably male publishing directors and chairmen of the board. 
Ultimately, a woman who puts it all on show is not only brassy, she is brainless. She usually has a face that is less than beautiful, but she always believes her breasts make up for this shortfall. 

So my advice is to cover up, and demonstrate instead how funny you are, how hard working . . . and how serious.







 Breathtaking cleavage: Rachel Johnson has never minded men staring at her breasts rather than her face

Why can't you be low-cut and highbrow, asks RACHEL JOHNSON 
Speaking as someone who the Queen’s corsetiers Rigby & Peller this year reckoned to be a somewhat breathtaking 32E, cleavage has never done me any harm.


I’ve certainly used it to get ahead at work - and I’d recommend any other ambitious woman to do the same.

In fact, in pride of place at my ­Editor’s office in The Lady magazine is a photograph of me on these pages in my tight, blue ‘Tory dress’ chattering besottedly to David Cameron while he apparently replies to my breasts.


I’ve never minded men staring at them rather than my face. My feeling is, if you wear a low-cut top, you are asking for men’s gaze to lock on to your bust rather than listen to you warbling on about nonsense.


When I was pregnant with my first child, I was a policy planner in the Foreign Office, and so hopelessly hormonal I could barely write my own name, let alone position papers on trade in South-East Asia.


The way I got round this was to encase my inflated breasts in a clinging top and say absolutely nothing in ‘prayers’ - the Foreign Office morning meeting. 


I don’t think I said ­anything in any meetings for nine months. Never before or since have I enjoyed a higher reputation in any organisation. 


‘You were terribly impressive in the FCO,’ former ambassadors still tell me, with a downwards glance. 

So I was thrilled when the then Home Secretary Jacqui Smith gave a statement to the Commons showing a good six inches of cleavage. 


Ms Smith told everyone to ‘get over themselves’, saying on Woman’s Hour of her ‘boob’: ‘Funnily enough, the main thing on my mind when I got up was not: “Is my top too low-cut or not?” ’


My own view is she knew ­perfectly well that the sketchwriters the next day would go bonkers over her bosom. 


Any woman knows that if you want to distract your audience from the possible vacuity of what you’re ­saying, allow them an unimpeded view of your cleavage. 

It always works, but I might just conclude by saying that if you’re going to pull it off, a really good bra is essential. No one wants to stare down your front and see your breasts slumped like two tramps on a bench.






 Under cover: Eve Pollard was often accused of deliberately wearing low-cut clothes to get ahead

Perfect for parties, banned in the boardroom, says EVE POLLARD
This whole issue is dear to my heart because during my career in Fleet Street, I was often accused of deliberately wearing low-cut clothes to get ahead. 


In fact, far from flaunting it, I invariably felt that showing my cleavage would backfire, so hand on heart, I never did.

Besides, many of the steps I took up the executive ladder came with the help of some amazing women. I don’t think putting my bust on display at interviews would have impressed them very much.


But I do know plenty of members of the sisterhood who thought nothing of unfastening a couple of ­buttons as they were being summoned into the lair of the big, male boss. 

The fact that, for many of them, this ruse was very successful does take me back to the poll. After all, if one out of five thought a little bare breast was too cheeky, what did the other four think?


Just by being there, a cleavage will attract attention. Which is why I’m sure people thought I was flaunting mine, even when I felt ­confident it was covered up. 


The problem is, if you are a big-busted woman (I’m a 36D) there’s only so much you can do to conceal it. I tried minimiser bras, but they were ugly and uncomfortable and made everything look ‘squashed’. 


I even considered breast reduction after giving birth to my daughter, TV presenter Claudia Winkleman, 38 years ago, but not a single doctor, at that time, thought this was a good idea. So I had to adapt to life as a big-breasted woman.


Of course, there are those who have always believed you should make the most of them, whatever their size. And certainly I saw no harm in dressing more provocatively at social occasions or to boost my confidence when going on light-hearted TV programmes. 

'I see no harm in dressing more provocatively at social occasions or to boost my confidence when going on light-hearted TV programmes'


I enjoyed (still do) making myself look attractive and, to be frank, using what worked for me.


Ask virtually any woman and she will admit to doing the same. Long-legged lovelies slip into slinky ­leggings or jeans to show off their pins, just as I have shown off my décolletage at parties. And, even though I am now a granny, I hope I always will.


I tell my friends that the breasts are all that’s left, so I moisturise, avoid the sun and dab a little highlighter on to the old pneumatics. 


My pathetic belief in keeping this going was confirmed when several years ago I had two lumps removed from my breasts. I was very lucky - they were benign. 

Just before I was wheeled into the operating theatre my surgeon, a bluff and hearty type, told me he would ensure that my scars would be minimal: 'We can’t mess up a national institution, can we,’ he laughed. 


But the issue, of course, is not whether we should treasure our chests at home, but what is or isn’t acceptable in the workplace. 


And while I hardly think that one whiff of a lacy bra is the worst crime an employee can commit, I DO think that ladies (like me) who sport a large frontage should keep it under wraps in the office if they want to be taken seriously. 

Using your talent, your personality and your experience to get ahead is very shrewd; using your body is just dumb. 

So take a tip from me, ladies: leave the Wonderbra at home or it’s your breasts, not your brain, that men will notice.







 Regrettable: Lucy Cavendish says male colleagues turn in to brain-dead morons at the sight of a large cleavage

A woman's brain should be the only asset she needs, says LUCY CAVENDISH 
When I was an editor of a magazine, I would NEVER have employed a woman who’d come for an interview showing off her cleavage, any more than I would have hired a man wearing tight shorts with his lunchbox on prominent display.


So why do women insist on ‘putting it all on show’? The answer, regrettably, is because whatever Peter Jones and his survey says, male colleagues do turn in to brain-dead morons at the sight of an impressive cleavage. 


And far from taking a negative view, in their breast-obsessed ­stupor men are not only more likely to hire you, but to forgive any shortfalls.


I know this, because I’ve been on the receiving end of it - and felt ­horribly demeaned in the process. 


I recently wore a new dress to a friend’s Christmas party that was reasonably low cut. I thought it wouldn’t matter. Why would a flash of cleavage make any difference to anything? 


I couldn’t have been more wrong. One really old friend, a bit worse for wear, spent most of the night looking down my top, his tongue hanging out. 


Another came up and said: ‘God, if my wife wasn’t here, I’d take you to bed.’ On and on it went.


It was bizarre. Usually, I would have expected to stand and talk to these people. We would have discussed the student riots, Julian Assange and WikiLeaks. But my cleavage had turned me in to someone who suddenly had no brain, no opinions, but was ­centre of attention. I was horrified. 

The question is, then: even if it may help her career, why would any self-respecting woman want to be treated like that in the workplace?


If that’s how you want to get a job or promotion, then why not just include your bra size on your CV? Or go the whole hog and attach a picture of you in G-string and Wonderbra?

My advice is: put them away, you’re embarrassing yourself, and other women.






 James Delingpole: 'Modern equality laws are bent outrageously in favour of protecting women's 'privacy''

...and the male view, from JAMES DELINGPOLE

I’m no prude. Au contraire. Like most men, I like well-defined cleavages very much indeed. But that’s precisely the problem. 


Men are simple creatures, they want to get the job done as well as possible in as pleasant an ­environment with no ­distraction.


And a prominent cleavage is a distraction with a capital D - and not just to men either. 


Among the other women in the office, it inspires vicious, claws-out jealousy and hatred; and in the men, it acts simultaneously as either an ­outrageous come-on or an ever-present source of embarrassment. 

You don’t know where to look. One part of your brain is urging you to linger appreciatively on the fleshy delights laid out so blatantly for your delectation; the other part is saying: ‘No! Don’t you know how easy it is to get done for harassment these days.’ 


Modern equality laws are bent outrageously in favour of protecting ­women’s ‘privacy’. 

The very least women owe us in return is to turn up to the office looking like they’re dressed for business - not the bedroom.



*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...le-display-cleavage-office.html#ixzz18ED7cB7O*


----------



## muleman RIP

This subject requires more investigation! I shall start tonight!


----------



## Doc

It's a GOOD distraction.


----------



## mak2

Dang, Doc beat me to it, yes, it is a distraction.  But it is ok.


----------



## SShepherd

boob haters ????????

oh what has this world become


----------



## CityGirl

I don't know about being a distraction at work but looks like it is needed here so...
get distracted, fellas and quit your sniping!  
http://www.google.com/images?q=clea...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1345&bih=558


----------



## mak2

ohhhh, all kinda nice cleavage.


----------



## Doc

Good link CG!!!!!!       You know how to make us smile.


----------



## CityGirl

I think they misspelled the name of this publication. I think it was supposed to be BIZARRE.


----------



## mak2

That is soooo bad.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I don't think cleavage is a ..................umm...........a what? What was it that you were asking?


----------



## SShepherd

CityGirl said:


> I don't know about being a distraction at work but looks like it is needed here so...
> get distracted, fellas and quit your sniping!
> http://www.google.com/images?q=clea...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1345&bih=558


 

sniping?

"I hated my big breasts because they made me look fat, made clothes ­difficult to wear, and jogging nigh on impossible.


But I hated, too, what my mighty cleavage represented."

thats what i ment by boob hater.


hey..did you ever think what a boob would be without a nipple? I mean...what would you focus on?


----------



## CityGirl

SShepherd said:


> sniping?
> 
> "I hated my big breasts because they made me look fat, made clothes ­difficult to wear, and jogging nigh on impossible.
> 
> 
> But I hated, too, what my mighty cleavage represented."
> 
> thats what i ment by boob hater.
> 
> 
> hey..did you ever think what a boob would be without a nipple? I mean...what would you focus on?


 

Shep, I hope you don't think I made that comment in response to your boob hater comment. I was commenting based on some of the sniping that is occuring in some other threads.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I found a nice shot of Sarah's boobs. Then the wife came over and gave me hell again. 2 days ago I was looking at the perfect ass thread and she gave shit about that! Can't have any painless enjoyment anymore.


----------



## fubar

Hey. I went to work and showed my chest everyday for two weeks and never got ahead.
I just went home frustrated every night!!


----------



## SShepherd

muleman said:


> Well I found a nice shot of Sarah's boobs. Then the wife came over and gave me hell again. 2 days ago I was looking at the perfect ass thread and she gave shit about that! *Can't have any painless enjoyment anymore.*


 lol...life is about balance


----------



## joec

muleman said:


> Well I found a nice shot of Sarah's boobs. Then the wife came over and gave me hell again. 2 days ago I was looking at the perfect ass thread and she gave shit about that! Can't have any painless enjoyment anymore.



Tell your wife that kind of treatment can turn one into a masochist.


----------



## muleman RIP

I just turned around and squeezed hers and said I like the real thing better. Then she said something else but it was into my bad ear!


----------



## snow dog

this thread need a poll and more pictures


----------



## SShepherd

muleman said:


> I just turned around and squeezed hers and said I like the real thing better. Then she said something else but it was into my bad ear!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

first off who ever posted hiillary is a sick man secondly sarha isn't that well endowed that's been photo shopped i met her in person they dangle a lot lower than that thirdly i'm a happily married man with a nice set of hooters waiting for me at home the problem arises with the younger generation had some young boys working for me this summer they were always over at the c- store pissing on the telaphone poles acting like they were in rutt i told them them girls wern't going to give them the time of day god they wouldn't even listen to me just running back over ther slobbering away.


----------



## pirate_girl

CityGirl said:


> So my advice is to cover up, and demonstrate instead how funny you are, how hard working . . . and how serious.



As hard as that is for me to do, I do it.
Signed,
Nurse Loralei 42 DD.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well now you distracted me with those sizes! How will I ever get back to sleep thinking about them!


----------



## muleman RIP

Tease me some more!


----------



## pirate_girl

No!
There isn't a darned thing sexy about a nurse in scrubs, or any woman purposely causing a distraction at work.
Women are there to do their jobs and shouldn't use their bodies to promote themselves in any way, shape or form.


----------



## muleman RIP

"There isn't a darned thing sexy about a nurse in scrubs"

You are wrong there! I find it very exciting. But so is waking up alive.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope I wake up alive tomorrow.
Signed,
Emily Post Deletor


----------



## ncroamer65

What I feel is sad is the way men respond when they see a large exsposure of cleavage, reminds of the first time they see a center
fold in Playboy and never get past it. I do enjoy seeing cleavage,
especially PG's, hope to see more, but I don't become an idoit or moron.


----------



## muleman RIP

I do!


----------



## jimbo

Myself, I pay no attention to cleavage or butts.  I love women for their minds


----------



## SShepherd

jimbo said:


> Myself, I pay no attention to cleavage or butts. I love women for their minds


 
and you sir, are a polotician!!


----------



## jimbo

I am not good enough a liar as yet to be a politician, but I'm practicing.


----------



## rback33

jimbo said:


> Myself, I pay no attention to cleavage or butts.  I love women for their minds





SShepherd said:


> and you sir, are a polotician!!





jimbo said:


> I am not good enough a liar as yet to be a politician, but I'm practicing.



You pegged my bullshit meter so hard I think it broke!

Being an ass man.... Cleavage is OK by me....


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> :Being an ass man....



We never doubted you were an ass Clarkson

Now where was i


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Being an ass man.... Cleavage is OK by me....




Actually I am a leg man.  The crossing of a woman's leg gets my attention.  

Anybody want to see my legs     Ok just kidding


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> Actually I am a leg man.  The crossing of a *woman's* leg gets my attention.
> 
> *Anybody want to see my legs *   Ok just kidding


So you're a woman now?


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> So you're a woman now?



Ok Jerry, it was a joke


----------



## Galvatron

thcri said:


> Actually I am a leg man.  The crossing of a woman's leg gets my attention.



I prefer to see them un-cross....crap i dribbled on my keyboard


Not your legs before you twist the story...now i have been sick on the keyboard


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to the tire shop to get a flat fixed today. They hired an office girl and she was distracting as hell. Might have to stop by there more often! At least once before cold weather comes along.


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> Went to the tire shop to get a flat fixed today. They hired an office girl and she was distracting as hell. Might have to stop by there more often * with my camera *! At least once before cold weather comes along.



Fixed it for ya, Mulie!


----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


> No!
> There isn't a darned thing sexy about a nurse in scrubs, or any woman purposely causing a distraction at work.
> Women are there to do their jobs and shouldn't use their bodies to promote themselves in any way, shape or form.



and from the first post:
*The survey of 3,000 managers found that  almost half of bosses had overlooked a woman for promotion if she had  regularly worn low-cut tops to attract attention. 

*So, more than half of 3000 managers surveyed have promoted a woman .....
Sorry PG, women can be sexy wearing almost anything, scrubs too.


----------



## Trakternut

waybomb said:


> and from the first post:
> *The survey of 3,000 managers found that  almost half of bosses had overlooked a woman for promotion if she had  regularly worn low-cut tops to attract attention.
> 
> *So, more than half of 3000 managers surveyed have promoted a woman .....
> Sorry PG, women can be sexy wearing almost anything, scrubs too.


 Or,nothing at all!


----------



## JEV

Ta-Tas are titillating!


----------



## fogtender

CityGirl said:


> I don't know about being a distraction at work but looks like it is needed here so...
> get distracted, fellas and quit your sniping!
> http://www.google.com/images?q=clea...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1345&bih=558


 

Well you had me until the forth one over....






Stupid photo shop.....


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> No!
> There isn't a darned thing sexy about a nurse in scrubs, or any woman purposely causing a distraction at work.
> Women are there to do their jobs and shouldn't use their bodies to promote themselves in any way, shape or form.


 

Huh?  When a guy is waking up from a tramatic experiance, that is like heaven...


----------



## JEV

waybomb said:


> and from the first post:
> *The survey of 3,000 managers found that  almost half of bosses had overlooked a woman for promotion if she had  regularly worn low-cut tops to attract attention.
> 
> *So, more than half of 3000 managers surveyed have promoted a woman .....
> Sorry PG, women can be sexy wearing almost anything, scrubs too.


Let's see, since we have true parity in the workplace , the half of managers who overlooked  the "titillating" employees must have been small breasted, ugly, jealous or angry democrat women. No other reason for ignoring eye candy.

As far as scrubs go, I get a woody just _THINKING_ about a nurse in scrubs. Ooops, gotta run. My mind is going crazy and my body is out of control...again!


----------



## Trakternut

JEV said:


> Let's see, since we have true parity in the workplace , the half of managers who overlooked  the "titillating" employees must have been small breasted, ugly, jealous or angry democrat women. No other reason for ignoring eye candy.
> 
> As far as scrubs go, I get a woody just _THINKING_ about a nurse in scrubs. Ooops, gotta run. My mind is going crazy and my body is out of control...again!




Oh Hell ya! Any of them could treat my "symptom".


----------



## Lil Darlin

That Hillary picture is disturbing!


----------



## nixon

Lil Darlin said:


> That Hillary picture is disturbing!



If You think Her picture is disturbing ............. You should hear Her talk !!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lil Darlin said:


> That Hillary picture is disturbing!


Have you ever seen her standing next to Schumer? That is barf territory!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Lil Darlin said:


> That Hillary picture is disturbing!


 now you are making me sorry i'm married republician chicks are hot


----------



## SShepherd

fogtender said:


> Well you had me until the forth one over....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid photo shop.....


 

I'd hit it


























































with a truck


----------



## muleman RIP

I need one of those nurses to help ease my pain tonight!


----------



## fogtender

*Is cleavage a distraction at work? *

*IMHO, it is a nice distraction! *

But is now politically not correct to admit that... so I'm not, that is copied and pasted there from a sleazy site that I didn't give credit to so I don't look like a leach.... wait, it may have been from my sleazy site....

Cripes, being honest is a tough racket to be in!


----------



## muleman RIP

It is a fun distraction at home also. Just noticed the wife sleeping on the sofa as I came back from the kitchen.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> It is a fun distraction at home also. Just noticed the wife sleeping on the sofa as I came back from the kitchen.


Go jump her bones.
Let us know all the details, if you dare..


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Go jump her bones.
> Let us know all the details, if you dare..


Thanks! Now I have a slap to hurt along with the muscle aches.


----------



## skorpy

Only small minded men would be completely distracted by cleavage. The kind that only looks at women in a sexual way. Just my opinion lol.


----------

